# Chat-Plattform mit Singleton - Problem



## Florian Scheidler (12. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mit JSPs unter Tomcat eine kleine Chat-Plattform programmiert, bei der ich zur globalen Speicherung von Usern, Channels etc... keine Datenbank benutze, sondern eine Java-Singleton-Klasse (Klasse die nur eine Instanz hat für alle Clients). Diese Informationen bleiben dann natürlich nur solange erhalten bis der User die Sitzung beendet, denn es gibt keinerlei Persistenz (und soll es auch nicht geben!).
Nun wurde ich von meinem Auftraggeber darauf hingewiesen, dass zwei User mit jeweils eigener virtueller Maschine zwei verschiedene Instanzen der Singleton-Klasse bewirken würde, was auf keinen Fall sein darf.
Mir wurde der Tipp gegeben, das Problem mit einer angeblichen Methode getApplication() des Objektes request oder response (er war sich nicht ganz sicher) zu lösen und dort die Objekte global zu speichern.
Weis jemand mehr über diese Methode oder eine andere Möglichkeit in JSP das Problem zu lösen???

Mein Auftraggeber erwähnte außerdem dass ich die Methoden (oder die Objekte selbst??) als serializable deklarieren müsse. Was hat das zu bedeuten??

Bitte helft mir, ich muss das abgeänderte Chat-Tool bis Freitag fertig haben!

Viele Grüße Florian


----------



## nastrovje (26. Mai 2004)

Ich denke dein Problem ist gar keins, denn dein JSP läuft ja auf dem Server und nicht auf der JVM des Clients...


----------



## bygones (26. Mai 2004)

da hat mein Vorredner recht - das JSP hat nichts mit der lokalen VM zu tun...

Serialisieren heißt, dass ein Objekt persisent gemacht wird (z.b. lokales speichern in eine datei) - damit dies geht muss das entsprechende Objekt das Interface Serializable implementieren


----------

